# 2015 UKBC announcements.



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Mythos One will be the official grinder.

Pentair are providing the water sponsorship.

LA Marzocco hosting the latte art championship.

Oh, and LA Spaziale are machine sponsors. Using S40s.

Had Youri from Limini call up the bossman yesterday to inform us.

Anyone ever used an S40?

Oh wait...










http:// http://scaeuk.com/news/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You have a very large thumb!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Saw the news about the S40 on twitter, does it take 58mm baskets or is it one of the smaller groups?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

53mm baskets. I'm well excited about this news, I can offer a practice machine to some seriously good baristas.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You have a very large thumb!


And very burnt too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> 53mm baskets. I'm well excited about this news, I can offer a practice machine to some seriously good baristas.


Will that freak people out ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Will that freak people out ?


What, my thumb?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> What, my thumb?


53mm baskets

Presume people just use the stock baskets on whatever machine is the competition one as opposed to their own ?

If so are their any dose limits in a spouted PF or not for a 53 mm basket


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I wouldn't think there'd be any trouble with doses. I can pack 22g into mine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Deeper puck then than in a 58 mm ....

Make difference to extractions ?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I did think that it might throw a few curve balls but its a case of just getting used to a different machine. I think the San Remos in this years competition did the same thing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Scotford said:


> I wouldn't think there'd be any trouble with doses. I can pack 22g into mine.


But how much into your portafilter basket


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> But how much into your portafilter basket


Fnar fnar fnar


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Deeper puck then than in a 58 mm ....
> 
> Make difference to extractions ?


Not really. I went from a 58 to a 53 with no hassle at all. The only difference I noticed was chunkier pucks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> 53mm baskets
> 
> Presume people just use the stock baskets on whatever machine is the competition one as opposed to their own ?
> 
> If so are their any dose limits in a spouted PF or not for a 53 mm basket


You had to use VST 20g baskets for UKBC/WBC IIRC, cant remember if ridged or ridgeless. Think you were expected to buy your own. Glenn probably knows more from his days of events.

I think a 53mm would throw me, but I guess with all the practising competitors do they should get used to it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well they won't be using vst this year ....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe it's IMS year to shine?


----------

